# Wagoner 2022 777 bentgrass experiment



## Benwag (May 28, 2020)

Double app of roundup 3 weeks apart to kill off existing weeds and rye. Followed by multiple rounds with a pull behind aerator and makeshift drag to help level out some spots



Sept 12 seeding 777 bent @1lb/m and covering of peat and starter fert @ .5 # N/m



Good germination after 3 days fighting against leaves and worm castings




Oct 3 filled in nice enough to mow @ 350



Mowing with a greens mower was a challenge with worm casting building up on the roller and smothering gras or ripping it up. So I mowed with a manual reel @ 500 into the winter

Fast forward to now. As grass has filled in some uneven and washed areas as weather warms back up I hope to get rid of some weeds and level the surface to get the bent down lower. 
Todays mow @ 300 followed by some herbicide to target lawn burweed


----------



## Benwag (May 28, 2020)

Bare spots near spreader in seeding picture are test plots of (from left to right) empire zoysia, celebration Bermuda, and latitude 36 Bermuda. As you can tell empire filled in the best last season and celebration in the center was very slow but we will see what warm weather brings.


----------



## Benwag (May 28, 2020)

Have the height down to .225, can't really go much lower until I get the bare spots that are causing some uneven spots to fill in and level it all out some more. The portion by the driveway is most flat and smooth. Can't decide if I want to try and push that area lower or keep it all the same in the meantime. Daily mowing, steady fert, and PGR have it puttable for the time being.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Looks great, keep pushing it down. Topdress often and that will help too. Love to see another trying out 777.


----------



## Benwag (May 28, 2020)

@Rule11 Thanks! Perfect weather right now, gunna take advantage


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Very cool. I subscribed. Love seeing another bentgrass project.


----------



## Benwag (May 28, 2020)

Installed WiFi capable irrigation control yesterday, sprayed .1# N&K with PGR @.125oz /m. Had a little wilt at the course today but none at home running a couple minutes early and two short cycles during the heat of the day. Mowed today @.210, still filling in nicely and looking better.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Looking good! Bentgrass looks so nice cut short, but it is a lot of work.


----------



## Benwag (May 28, 2020)

Had people over two weeks ago and got a little too aggressive cutting, rolling and top dressing along with extra traffic and had some bruising of the turf. Sprayed some fert with micros and raised the height to .220. Looking really healthy again now. Was trying to stay away from plugging some areas but decided to go for it while the HOC was back up anyways. Grabbed some A1 bentgrass that was growing pretty well from discarded cores at the course. Will be interesting to see how it compares. Also sprayed scheduled PGR app


----------



## Benwag (May 28, 2020)

Grass still filing in nicely, hoc @.225 very healthy right now and doing well with temps getting in the 90s now. Been keeping with heavier water in the morning on warmer days with light watering during the heat of the day.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Wow that hot already?


----------



## Benwag (May 28, 2020)

@livt0ride end of last week had three days in a row 90-93 cooler days this week with some rain moving through


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

That's a beautiful spot and the bent is looking great! What's your fungicide plan moving forward?


----------



## Benwag (May 28, 2020)

I have a rotation of banol, heritage, clearys mainly that has been pretty good.


----------

